# $100 to let a girl on your boat



## Mercy1010

I think I posted in the wrong place before (I literally just made an account, still figuring it out…) Sorry!

22F in college, have my own bait/rods/tools, will pay $100 for me to tag along and fish on your boat on 9/3. Willing to video chat or meet up beforehand to prove I’m real/safe. Anything from 2-6 hours is fine. Prefer to go to deeper water but happy just fishing on a boat in general. Let me know


----------



## jack2

how long have you been reading these posts and threads on pff?
jack


----------



## Mercy1010

jack2 said:


> how long have you been reading these posts and threads on pff?
> jack


Probably a total of 30 min since I was told to check out this website 6 hours ago


----------



## Mac1528

jack2 said:


> how long have you been reading these posts and threads on pff?
> jack


Careful, I can hear a heart thumping all the way over here. 

Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercy1010

Huh?


----------



## jack2

that's an interesting screen name. did you know that mercy was a florida band in the late 60's?
jack


----------



## jack2

never mind mac. he's so old his farts are dust.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch

😂


----------



## OldMan-theSea

Don’t let the smartasses on this forum dissuade you.


----------



## finfever61

Yes hopefully everyone is respectful and good luck finding a ride.


----------



## hjorgan

Need a pic or this post won't get you on a boat. Unless you are a hairy lonely old dude. Then it still won't get you on a boat.


----------



## Mercy1010

hjorgan said:


> Need a pic or this post won't get you on a boat. Unless you are a hairy lonely old dude. Then it still won't get you on a boat.


Haha, promise I’m not! I’m open to video chatting or meeting up in person beforehand, but I’m not going to post a personal picture in public lol


----------



## JoeyWelch

Mercy1010 said:


> Haha, promise I’m not! I’m open to video chatting or meeting up in person beforehand, but I’m not going to post a personal picture in public lol



Your safe to post your picture. Here’s one of me.


----------



## halo1

Here’s one of me


----------



## hjorgan

Fair is fair. I'll post one so you will feel comfy.


----------



## 60hertz

100 bucks is 100 Bucks…I don’t care what you look like or whatever. I can’t even get my “friends” to pitch in to help unload the boat on most good days.

holler at me and we will set something up.


----------



## Mercy1010

60hertz said:


> 100 bucks is 100 Bucks…I don’t care what you look like or whatever. I can’t even get my “friends” to pitch in to help unload the boat on most good days.
> 
> holler at me and we will set something up.


Sure! I’ll DM you


----------



## halo1

Don’t let jack fool you ! He’s the guy on the left, that’s his old gf on the right ! hes single now most likely as he took her pic down awhile back🍺


----------



## O-SEA-D

Honestly I think some are skeptical because there are rumors of FWC officers busting people for taking people fishing and excepting money. Even if it’s a shared expense trip. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## K-Bill

O-SEA-D said:


> Honestly I think some are skeptical because there are rumors of FWC officers busting people for taking people fishing and excepting money. Even if it’s a shared expense trip. 🤷‍♂️


Well I WASN’T!
J/k I don’t have a boat. But seriously- hadn’t even thought about that!


----------



## Mercy1010

O-SEA-D said:


> Honestly I think some are skeptical because there are rumors of FWC officers busting people for taking people fishing and excepting money. Even if it’s a shared expense trip. 🤷‍♂️


Since when is that illegal? I’m also open to buying drinks or dinner afterwards instead if that’s not against the rules (?) Or I don’t pay anything, I’d just feel bad lol


----------



## O-SEA-D

Mercy1010 said:


> Since when is that illegal? I’m also open to buying drinks or dinner afterwards instead if that’s not against the rules (?) Or I don’t pay anything, I’d just feel bad lol


I’m not knocking what you’re doing. But excepting a 100 dollars to take you fishing now makes an individual a “for hire” fishing trip. In the terms of the law. Without the appropriate captains license and other required documents, one could find their self in some trouble. We all used to do it and it was a great means to share expenses but like I said, there have been rumors this year of law enforcement seeking out people conducting these types of trips and charging folks for excepting payment for fishing trips. I really hope you get to go fishing, I’m just posting why some people may be skeptical on here.


----------



## Mercy1010

O-SEA-D said:


> I’m not knocking what you’re doing. But excepting a 100 dollars to take you fishing now makes an individual a “for hire” fishing trip. In the terms of the law. Without the appropriate captains license and other required documents, one could find their self in some trouble. We all used to do it and it was a great means to share expenses but like I said, there have been rumors this year of law enforcement seeking out people conducting these types of trips and charging folks for excepting payment for fishing trips. I really hope you get to go fishing, I’m just posting why some people may be skeptical on here.


Okay new offer: $0 to take a girl fishing just do it out of the kindness of your heart


----------



## Deja vu

years back a girl posted something like this on craigslist and it made it to the forum . because of the danger and being craigslist i thought it was a hoax but sure enough it was in fact a very pretty woman . So after that big meal of crow i can only say welcome to the forum and good luck , besides us old married guys have already caught our limit .


----------



## OldMan-theSea

O-SEA-D said:


> Honestly I think some are skeptical because there are rumors of FWC officers busting people for taking people fishing and excepting money. Even if it’s a shared expense trip. 🤷‍♂️


That’s one of the reasons I’ve never let anyone pay for gas. Plus, I consider myself the host and others the guests. I’m fine with them bringing ice, food/beverages, and/or bait.


----------



## O-SEA-D

I mean if you met someone at a gas station and they would willingly put their card into the pump and pump gas into a boat I can’t see where a judge would convict that. However the law “for hire” is vague on receiving payment in cash or other forms of exchange. I think that’s how law enforcement has been busting people with this vague law.


----------



## OldMan-theSea

Mercy1010 said:


> Since when is that illegal? I’m also open to buying drinks or dinner afterwards instead if that’s not against the rules (?) Or I don’t pay anything, I’d just feel bad lol


The Coast Guard has considered it “for hire” for many years. I’ve known of it for at least 35 years, maybe more.


----------



## LITECATCH

Splitting true trip expenses after the trip is not a problem.


----------



## OldMan-theSea

LITECATCH said:


> Splitting true trip expenses after the trip is not a problem.


What they don’t see didn’t really happen. My uncle retired from the USCG told me 30+ years ago that if they charge you with that, they’re looking for something to nail you with.

But, I still consider myself the host and the equity can be the other being the host for something else. That can make difference in wealth less obvious.


----------



## KPTN

The girl just wants to go fishing. If I were down there this weekend you could go with us, unfortunately that ain't going to happen this time around.


----------



## jack2

my friend took us out the last time and she had a blast.










jack


----------



## Boardfeet

Noooooooooooooo! Jack
PLEASE..


----------



## Boardfeet

This should be the rule. Just like the FAA

7.1 Sharing Expenses.
A private pilot may not pay less than the pro rata share of the operating expenses of a flight with passengers, provided those expenses involve only fuel, oil, airport expenditures, or rental fees.Feb 25, 2020


This applies unless you have a FAR Part 51 
Pretty sure that is the correct FAR.


----------



## BananaTom

Mercy1010 said:


> Okay new offer: $0 to take a girl fishing just do it out of the kindness of your heart


That works for me, I will have to catch you another weekend.
Got a full boat, Friday, Sat, Sun and Monday.

No fishing though - on these days
My guests want a grand tour of this area, a fun cruise, hopping Islands, Tiki Huts, and restaurants, and deserted areas. Navarre to Gulf Shores.


----------



## photofishin

Mercy1010 said:


> Okay new offer: $0 to take a girl fishing just do it out of the kindness of your heart


Just a suggestion and I have been fishing for a long time...when you do get an opportunity to go out with anyone offshore...do your part while on the boat and after. Help keep the boat clean, help with rigging, with outriggers if trolling, take off your own fish, gaff other's fish (if you're experienced with how to do this). Ask the captain beforehand what you'll fish for and bring the minimum tackle. (no need for a hundred pound bag of gear and 8 rods/reels) pitch in with bait, ice and fuel costs and you'll likely be asked back. Every captain I know loves having GOOD crewmembers who pull their own weight. It's especially helpful if you have a job that lets you go at the last minute as the weather is fickle and sometimes a weather window may appear with only a day or two notice.


----------



## Mercy1010

photofishin said:


> Just a suggestion and I have been fishing for a long time...when you do get an opportunity to go out with anyone offshore...do your part while on the boat and after. Help keep the boat clean, help with rigging, with outriggers if trolling, take off your own fish, gaff other's fish (if you're experienced with how to do this). Ask the captain beforehand what you'll fish for and bring the minimum tackle. (no need for a hundred pound bag of gear and 8 rods/reels) pitch in with bait, ice and fuel costs and you'll likely be asked back. Every captain I know loves having GOOD crewmembers who pull their own weight. It's especially helpful if you have a job that lets you go at the last minute as the weather is fickle and sometimes a weather window may appear with only a day or two notice.


Will do! I was only thinking 1-2 rods, nothing crazy. Totally capable of handling my own fish (taking them off). I don’t keep fish, I just take a picture of them and put them back so no worries there either (actually I could prove who I am that way since I have an entire social media account of my fish?)


----------



## stevenattsu

Just like my airplane my boat is very small, so I'll need your weight and the weight of your gear. This is only a safety precaution for everyone on the vessel


----------



## Realtor

Get to know people on here a little better before going on a boat offshore. If you get sea sick, you're gonna be sick until we return if you're on the Fat Jax. Get a little rep and you'll be offered seats.

PM me your number (and name) if you wish, I'll be on the boat this weekend, but like BananaTom said, it's not a real fishing weekend for me. Play Time at the Ft. and other places... I can put your name and number on my list, It's all weather pending, so short notice may be in order... Sometimes I can't put people on it, other times the first set of numbers, it's full....

It's getting to be the time of the year that's best. the cooler air and offshore (or at the rigs) makes for a great experience. Oh, I don't eat fish, so my share gets divided up with everyone onboard....


----------



## Mercy1010

Realtor said:


> Get to know people on here a little better before going on a boat offshore. If you get sea sick, you're gonna be sick until we return if you're on the Fat Jax. Get a little rep and you'll be offered seats.
> 
> PM me your number (and name) if you wish, I'll be on the boat this weekend, but like BananaTom said, it's not a real fishing weekend for me. Play Time at the Ft. and other places... I can put your name and number on my list, It's all weather pending, so short notice may be in order... Sometimes I can't put people on it, other times the first set of numbers, it's full....
> 
> It's getting to be the time of the year that's best. the cooler air and offshore (or at the rigs) makes for a great experience. Oh, I don't eat fish, so my share gets divided up with everyone onboard....


I have done charters + lots of boating on my parents boats when I still lived with them. Very slim chance I get sick haha. I’ll shoot you a message! Thanks for reaching out


----------



## hjorgan

When fishing buddies offer me money, I always say "Donations gratefully accepted but not expected". Seems to cover the "for hire" bases pretty well.


----------



## catfever24

Realtor said:


> Get to know people on here a little better before going on a boat offshore. If you get sea sick, you're gonna be sick until we return if you're on the Fat Jax. Get a little rep and you'll be offered seats.


Good advice. Here is a pic of a group on here getting ready to head out.


----------



## Realtor

catfever24 said:


> Good advice. Here is a pic of a group on here getting ready to head out.
> 
> View attachment 1094735


That's Jack, with the shades on, cool as ever...


----------



## jwilson1978

catfever24 said:


> Good advice. Here is a pic of a group on here getting ready to head out.
> 
> View attachment 1094735


Well sea sick would not be what to worry about there LOL


----------



## photofishin

All joking aside, I met a guy named Adam here many years ago and still fish with him when I get to Pensacola/Destin. If you're a good hand on a boat, male or female and you cover your share of expenses, in a year or two you'll likely have a bunch of choices for fishing offshore without owning a boat. It's funny though...before owning offshore boats, I sat home at times because everyone had a full crew and now owning boats, I always have to hunt for a crew...especially on weekdays. If you get to TX you're welcome on my boat.


----------



## SurfRidr

If we get out this weekend, we'd be happy to take you, but right now that looks unlikely as my wife and son are in bed sick. Doubt I'll be going far from the house this weekend. I hope you get to get on the water, I remember very well being in your shoes just jonesing to get out in a boat for some fishing. Hopefully someone will hook you up.


----------



## silverking

SurfRidr said:


> Hopefully someone will hook you up.



Aah, that might not be the best phrase to use in this context.


----------



## MrFish

Might want to post your politics. Hate to get stuck on a boat with someone from the opposite side off shore all day. Lord knows that's all folks yap about these days.


----------



## Mercy1010

MrFish said:


> Might want to post your politics. Hate to get stuck on a boat with someone from the opposite side off shore all day. Lord knows that's all folks yap about these days.


I don’t do politics! I don’t really care if they wanna talk haha, whatever makes people happy no matter the side. I’m just tryna talk fish 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## JoeyWelch

catfever24 said:


> Good advice. Here is a pic of a group on here getting ready to head out.
> 
> View attachment 1094735


I got sick just seeing that


----------



## halo1

We’ve got a guy over in orange beach that I hear makes killer mimosas on the boat🤫


----------



## stevenattsu

Is this you or employer?


----------



## Mercy1010

Bro how is it possibly illegal to go fishing with friends… I said I wont pay anything since apparently that’s against the rules (??), just wanted to be nice. I’ll instead only bring a list of my favorite jokes for entertainment and a cooler (or is that somehow also against the rules?)


----------



## MrFish

You said "bro". I'm out.


----------



## stevenattsu

Mercy1010 said:


> Bro how is it possibly illegal to go fishing with friends… I said I wont pay anything since apparently that’s against the rules (??), just wanted to be nice. I’ll instead only bring a list of my favorite jokes for entertainment and a cooler (or is that somehow also against the rules?)


No, a cooler full of White Claw's are good for me. Hydration is key


----------



## JoeyWelch

Lol

That bunch that use to fish with me must have heard it was illegal to pay their share too.
They was damn sure some law abiders


----------



## jwilson1978

JoeyWelch said:


> Lol
> 
> That bunch that use to fish with me must have heard it was illegal to pay their share too.
> They was damn sure some law abiders


SOOOOO True LOL Must be illegal to help clean and put everything up to!


----------



## YELLOWCAT

I'll take you if your vaccinated! Both shots and a booster will be required!


----------



## Mercy1010

YELLOWCAT said:


> I'll take you if your vaccinated! Both shots and a booster will be required!


I work in the hospital so I am indeed fully vaccinated with a card! Let me know if you’re free Saturday


----------



## First Cast

Pictures of fish if this happens.


----------



## LY-zer

YELLOWCAT said:


> I'll take you if your vaccinated! Both shots and a booster will be required!


I don't even know if your joking or not. Or do you mean Monkey Pox. I know that was a BIG concern of Mr. Fish's a while back. Gotta be safe.


----------



## SurfRidr

Man you guys are relentless. Hopefully the OP continues to have a thick skin.


----------



## stevenattsu

Im gonna run a gill net in Butcherpen Cove Saturday night if you wanna go


----------



## photofishin

Mercy1010 said:


> Bro how is it possibly illegal to go fishing with friends… I said I wont pay anything since apparently that’s against the rules (??), just wanted to be nice. I’ll instead only bring a list of my favorite jokes for entertainment and a cooler (or is that somehow also against the rules?)


It's not illegal to go fishing with friends. It IS illegal for a non-charter captain to ask for specific amounts of money from you for a trip. We all just "share expenses". That means at the end of the day the boat owner will usually tabulate how much fuel is burned, how much ice and bait bought etc. and ask crewmembers to cover their portion. I know my boat holds 180 gallons plus I have a 50 gallon fuel bladder for long trips. That would have my wife kicking me out if I had to cover those costs alone...especially with Biden fuel prices!


----------



## YELLOWCAT

LY-zer said:


> I don't even know if your joking or not. Or do you mean Monkey Pox. I know that was a BIG concern of Mr. Fish's a while back. Gotta be safe.


Lmao


----------



## FlyingDiver

LY-zer said:


> I don't even know if your joking or not. Or do you mean Monkey Pox. I know that was a BIG concern of Mr. Fish's a while back. Gotta be safe.


I think the question posed was a brilliant way to test the waters, for the sake of compatibility.


----------



## SurfRidr

Mercy1010, lot of folks here from lot of backgrounds, we all like to joke and sometimes it takes a thick skin to handle the PFF... if I'm being misled so be it, but I'm currently taking you at face value and I'm hoping one of us will step up and get you out there. There's been some humor and some genuine concerns in this thread, but in the end the question is whether PFF will pull through. Have you gotten a response from someone to get you on the water yet?


----------



## LY-zer

Sam, You are too nice and too trusting. Please tell me you don't pick up hitch hikers too do ya? I don't want to read a story about you in the paper.


----------



## Mercy1010

SurfRidr said:


> Mercy1010, lot of folks here from lot of backgrounds, we all like to joke and sometimes it takes a thick skin to handle the PFF... if I'm being misled so be it, but I'm currently taking you at face value and I'm hoping one of us will step up and get you out there. There's been some humor and some genuine concerns in this thread, but in the end the question is whether PFF will pull through. Have you gotten a response from someone to get you on the water yet?


That’s so nice of you, but I know it’s kinda a long shot to bring a random girl on a boat haha. I did say I was willing to video chat, give my social media, or meetup beforehand… I’d feel kinda weird about a pat down but I very clearly don’t carry in my normal clothes. I have my own tacklebox they can look through or if they don’t want me to bring it that’s fine too…
I had 1 offer that was a “maybe” for Saturday so we’ll see! Fingers crossed but not expecting haha


----------



## MrFish

I have never had someone try to pat me down before a fishing trip and I wouldn't fish with someone that tried that.


----------



## SurfRidr

LY-zer said:


> Sam, You are too nice and too trusting. Please tell me you don't pick up hitch hikers too do ya? I don't want to read a story about you in the paper.


I'm actually not that trusting, to be honest. I'm a bit of cynic after some of the shit I've seen people pull, but having been where she is, and thinking through it logically from a perspective of it being a potential scam or setup, I don't think that's the case and I'm taking her to be who she says she is until proven otherwise. It's not that hard... if you're meeting up at a public boat ramp and things aren't as they are supposed to be, you just say farely well and have a nice day. If someone decides to make trouble with most of the folks on this forum (myself included), I am confident they will get plenty. I agree it's a little unusual for it to be a girl who wants to go fishing, but my wife loves to fish and I know a number of our significant others do too, so why should that be weird? Actually one of my challenges is actually the very fact that out of respect for my wife, I would not go fishing with a young lady without her or someone else I know along for the ride, which is part of what will likely prevent me from helping her myself, as my wife is sick.

I have met a number of people through this forum and never had an issue; quite the opposite in fact. I have a healthy skepticism when it comes to people, and I realize you don't have any reason to know that about me but rest assured it's true; but that being said while I believe in being cautious, I refuse to live life having complete distrust of all humanity. Otherwise how would I have met and gotten to know some of those on PFF?

I don't know if I can help this particular weekend because of circumstances, but maybe someone will be able to help. If not, I certainly would understand and I'm not going to throw shade for something that I myself wasn't able to do either.

All that being said, I hope the young lady gets to go fishing. 

And no I don't pick up hitchhikers. Occasionally I find myself wanting to because I genuinely like to help people, but I'm smarter than that.


----------



## Realtor

Can I go to?


----------



## RockB

I don't see how anyone can be prosecuted if after the trip is over the boat owner happens to find a $100 bill lying on the deck and no-one claims it.


----------



## jwilson1978

SurfRidr said:


> I'm actually not that trusting, to be honest. I'm a bit of cynic after some of the shit I've seen people pull, but having been where she is, and thinking through it logically from a perspective of it being a potential scam or setup, I don't think that's the case and I'm taking her to be who she says she is until proven otherwise. It's not that hard... if you're meeting up at a public boat ramp and things aren't as they are supposed to be, you just say farely well and have a nice day. If someone decides to make trouble with most of the folks on this forum (myself included), I am confident they will get plenty. I agree it's a little unusual for it to be a girl who wants to go fishing, but my wife loves to fish and I know a number of our significant others do too, so why should that be weird? Actually one of my challenges is actually the very fact that out of respect for my wife, I would not go fishing with a young lady without her or someone else I know along for the ride, which is part of what will likely prevent me from helping her myself, as my wife is sick.
> 
> I have met a number of people through this forum and never had an issue; quite the opposite in fact. I have a healthy skepticism when it comes to people, and I realize you don't have any reason to know that about me but rest assured it's true; but that being said while I believe in being cautious, I refuse to live life having complete distrust of all humanity. Otherwise how would I have met and gotten to know some of those on PFF?
> 
> I don't know if I can help this particular weekend because of circumstances, but maybe someone will be able to help. If not, I certainly would understand and I'm not going to throw shade for something that I myself wasn't able to do either.
> 
> All that being said, I hope the young lady gets to go fishing.
> 
> And no I don't pick up hitchhikers. Occasionally I find myself wanting to because I genuinely like to help people, but I'm smarter than that.


You tha Man Sam! World would be better off with more like you.


----------



## DPete

Mercy1010 said:


> That’s so nice of you, but I know it’s kinda a long shot to bring a random girl on a boat haha. I did say I was willing to video chat, give my social media, or meetup beforehand… I’d feel kinda weird about a pat down but I very clearly don’t carry in my normal clothes. I have my own tacklebox they can look through or if they don’t want me to bring it that’s fine too…
> I had 1 offer that was a “maybe” for Saturday so we’ll see! Fingers crossed but not expecting haha


I'm likely not fishing this weekend because of all weekenders with a boat and a case of beer that will be bouncing around the water from Pensacola Bay to the Oriskany. I don't mind taking you out as I often go out alone and it'd be nice to have someone on board if my old ass has a heart attack. Shoot me a PM and we'll swap phone numbers so maybe we can work out a trip another time. I'm also going to charter on the Oct/Nov red snapper weekends and could use a hand then. If you can rig lines, keep the boat straight, and use a filet knife we may be able to work something out.


----------



## Mercy1010

DPete said:


> I'm likely not fishing this weekend because of all weekenders with a boat and a case of beer that will be bouncing around the water from Pensacola Bay to the Oriskany. I don't mind taking you out as I often go out alone and it'd be nice to have someone on board if my old ass has a heart attack. Shoot me a PM and we'll swap phone numbers so maybe we can work out a trip another time. I'm also going to charter on the Oct/Nov red snapper weekends and could use a hand then. If you can rig lines, keep the boat straight, and use a filet knife we may be able to work something out.


I indeed can + I spent enough time working in the ER that I’m more than capable of CPR if needed 😂 I’ll send you a message, thanks!


----------



## catfever24

MrFish said:


> I have never had someone try to pat me down before a fishing trip and I wouldn't fish with someone that tried that.


So you would turn down a pat down from a hot fishing chic?


----------



## MrFish

catfever24 said:


> So you would turn down a pat down from a hot fishing chic?


Yes, if she's looking for guns.


----------



## DPete

Realtor said:


> Can I go to?
> 
> View attachment 1094798


That dude looks like an interpreter I had in Iraq.


----------



## CurDog

Geez guys, either offer the lady a spot on your boat or not. A person wanting to go fishing and y'all give them the 3rd degree. 

I'm not going out this weekend fishing, if I were, I'd let you come, free of course. 
However, I will be gator hunting this weekend. If you want to come along that'll be fine. 
You can watch w/o a license, or you can partake with a $52 "alligator trapping agent license". 
This license will enable you to catch and dispatch a gator with a person who holds valid gator tags. 
Yes, I have 2 gator tags. I saw a 5 maybe 6 footer today, and maybe a 8 footer. But wanting a bigger one.


----------



## JoeyWelch

CurDog said:


> Geez guys, either offer the lady a spot on your boat or not. A person wanting to go fishing and y'all give them the 3rd degree.
> 
> I'm not going out this weekend fishing, if I were, I'd let you come, free of course.
> However, I will be gator hunting this weekend. If you want to come along that'll be fine.
> You can watch w/o a license, or you can partake with a $52 "alligator trapping agent license".
> This license will enable you to catch and dispatch a gator with a person who holds valid gator tags.
> Yes, I have 2 gator tags. I saw a 5 maybe 6 footer today, and maybe a 8 footer. But wanting a bigger one.


Dont forget to wear underwear


----------



## CurDog

Hmm, that makes me wonder about you now. Like why you trying to check out his junk? lol


----------



## CurDog

But it is a big gator. Wished I could get one that big. Last time I did, someone got it the week before my tags started. The other was when the state let them catch it (out of season) and take it to a gator pond thing or whatever in N. Milton


----------



## Mercy1010

Update: I got to go fishing and had a blast! Even caught my first redfish ☺ (No secret cop or trying to steal a boat haha) Shoutout to @Randall2point0 and the community for coming thru and making a fun experience for a college kid. Tight lines! ❤


----------



## MrFish

That's exactly what FWC would say. Trying to lure in some more folks.


----------



## stevenattsu

Pic of the fish?


----------



## jack2

stevenattsu said:


> Pic of the fish?


i'm kinda gettin aroused thinking about that. i bet it's a big one.
jack


----------



## ironman172

Not the same as a boat, but good fish are caught off the pier, and you can go when you want .... I'm back to fishing where I got my salt water passion years ago


----------



## SurfRidr

Mercy1010 said:


> Update: I got to go fishing and had a blast! Even caught my first redfish ☺ (No secret cop or trying to steal a boat haha) Shoutout to @Randall2point0 and the community for coming thru and making a fun experience for a college kid. Tight lines! ❤


Excellent, glad you got on the water and had fun. Any pics of the fish? How big was the redfish?



MrFish said:


> That's exactly what FWC would say. Trying to lure in some more folks.


Maybe I'm too trusting, but maybe you guys are a little too suspicious.


----------



## O-SEA-D

Guess she’s back in school and we’ll never see a pic of the fish. Maybe next time.


----------



## Capt. Bubba SnappaHead

Mercy1010 said:


> I think I posted in the wrong place before (I literally just made an account, still figuring it out…) Sorry!
> 
> 22F in college, have my own bait/rods/tools, will pay $100 for me to tag along and fish on your boat on 9/3. Willing to video chat or meet up beforehand to prove I’m real/safe. Anything from 2-6 hours is fine. Prefer to go to deeper water but happy just fishing on a boat in general. Let me know


Are you good at figurng out electroniucs? I have all new Garmin intergrated Chart Plotters, auto-pilot. 50 mile radar with Sirrius XM Chart Weather & Fish info overlay. New twin 150 Yamahas but need to learn how ton use all this fancy stuff. Boat is a 22 FT ProKat ready to fish. Previous owner used to fish 80 miles out...and that was before a total refit. Give me a call or better yet drop me an email at [email protected]. I live on Bayou Chico. Wife hates to fish. I have dock and soon a lift. Text at 850-619-1747 and I can send pics. Dont have much tackle yet. Just one pole. We use the $100 towrds fuel and go after big ones in the Gulf. I have some numbers programed, but if yiu have a few good ones too...great. Lets discuss it over a drink at the Oar House? I could meet yiu ntyere with the boat if I can get a spoace to tie up there? Or just meet there first -talk and show yiu boat on the trailer. I live on Lakewood Rd -close by
Robert


----------



## lettheairout

stevenattsu said:


> Im gonna run a gill net in Butcherpen Cove Saturday night if you wanna go


You stay the hell outta there. But welcome to run it around 17th Ave Bridge. Lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57

Damn it Joey, cover your junk.


----------



## Willfish

Mercy1010 said:


> I think I posted in the wrong place before (I literally just made an account, still figuring it out…) Sorry!
> 
> 22F in college, have my own bait/rods/tools, will pay $100 for me to tag along and fish on your boat on 9/3. Willing to video chat or meet up beforehand to prove I’m real/safe. Anything from 2-6 hours is fine. Prefer to go to deeper water but happy just fishing on a boat in general. Let me know


Working on my captains license and always looking for people to go fishing to get my time in. Text me if you are interested 678 237 5718.


----------



## sabanist

Id take her fishing. But there would be no explaining to my wife that my fishing buddy today is a 20 something yo single woman. Just the way it is


----------



## stevenattsu

No pics of fish and then we get ghosted


----------



## LY-zer

It is the progressive modern woman. She got what she wanted and .......she gone. Do you feel used yet? 🤣


----------



## lettheairout

She baited the hole good. Only 1 taker. No fish caught when you get busted leaving the dock. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## O-SEA-D

stevenattsu said:


> No pics of fish and then we get ghosted


It was likely a holiday weekend sting. Kinda like the Chris Hanson, To Catch a Predator show. One responds to the ad, shows up and Bam!!!


----------



## MrFish

Anyone want to take me fishing? Promise I'm not FWC. I got some pocket lint and someplace to be as soon as we get back to the dock.


----------



## SurfRidr

Would restore a little of my faith to see pictures from the trip and a 'proper' report.


----------



## Randall2point0

Hey everyone

So Mercy definitely skunked us. They were using dead shrimp and I was throwing artificial, here’s the tale of the tape:

joe 3-4 Croaker
Mercy 1 log/rock, 1 pin fish, 3 cat fish, and 1 red in the 19-20 inch range
randall2point0 2 wind knots


----------



## SurfRidr

Randall2point0 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> So Mercy definitely skunked us. They were using dead shrimp and I was throwing artificial, here’s the tale of the tape:
> 
> joe 3-4 Croaker
> Mercy 1 log/rock, 1 pin fish, 3 cat fish, and 1 red in the 19-20 inch range
> randall2point0 2 wind knots


Did ya'll fish the bay or gulf?


----------



## Randall2point0

SurfRidr said:


> Did ya'll fish the bay or gulf?


around Blackwater Bay.


----------



## SurfRidr

Randall2point0 said:


> around Blackwater Bay.


Nice. It's been forever since I got out fishing. All the rain and stained up water has kept me from being motivated enough to dodge storms in order to fish. Glad you guys got out!


----------



## ST1300rider

SurfRidr said:


> Would restore a little of my faith to see pictures from the trip and a 'proper' report.


Too soon?


----------



## lettheairout

Randall2point0 said:


> around Blackwater Bay.


Thats why yall got skunked. Blackwater bay is a skunk until the water cools a good bit 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet

Try Santa Rosa Sound. 
The water is pretty, despite the rain. Blackwater bay will improve with cooler weather, winter tides and colder clearer water.


----------

